# Looking for more "mystery dungeon" style roguelikes



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 13, 2015)

You know, something similar to Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, except...not.

I'm getting tired of the PMD equation. The whole "woke up by Pokemon, realize you have no memories except your name and you used to be a human, create a rescue team, solve all the problems" equation that every single one of the games seem to have. It's just getting really old that they aren't changing up the formula even a little bit.

So what I need is a new game in the style of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. Something different. Can anyone help me?

My preferred systems are NDS and PC, but Wii, 3DS, PS2, and PS3 will also work. Thanks in advance!

Games that I've checked out and found unfitting for my request:

Etrian Mystery Dungeon
Shiren the Wanderer


----------



## Rioluwott (Dec 14, 2015)

Have you played all the Pokemon mystery duengeon games?
i know you said that different games but Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is better than some of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games i played it and i liked it a lot sorry if this bother you


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 14, 2015)

The Mystery Dungeon games actually, didn't started with Pokemon, this was a long series that started with Shiren the Wanderer games, or the Nightmare of Druaga for the PS2, you can also pick Etrian Mystery Dungeon that is basically another Mystery Dungeon game, and finally Torneko the Last Hope, I heard of some collaborations between Dragon Quest and the Mystery Dungeon games, so you might check those as well.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

Pokemon Conquest will always be my favorite


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 14, 2015)

I've pretty much played countless mystery dungeon-style games, but I only listed the two I could remember at the time.

You know, I actually kind of enjoy the whole thing in PMD where there are multiple playable characters that you can't manually pick yourself. I don't even see a whole lot of games that do that kind of thing in the first place, so I left that information out of the OP post...



Rioluwott said:


> Have you played all the Pokemon mystery duengeon games?
> i know you said that different games but Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is better than some of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games i played it and i liked it a lot sorry if this bother you


I've played up to a demo of Gates to Infinity and didn't enjoy it. From video and screenshots of Super, though, I can tell that the last PMD game I will ever buy is Explorers of Sky, unless they start doing something different. And I've already bought Explorers of Sky.

I don't think I'll buy another PMD game unless it cannot be described like this: "You are woken up by a Pokemon and realize you have no memory except your name and that you used to be a human. The Pokemon that woke you up forms a rescue team with you. Over the course of saving other Pokemon, you regain your memory."

Alternately, I'll wait until there's a PMD game where it's the human world and you wake up and only remember you were a Pokemon, and your partner has you join them as a renegade justice-bringing gang member. Then an M. Night Shyamalan twist happens and reveals you and your partner are Jessie and James of Team Rocket.



Demifiend said:


> The Mystery Dungeon games actually, didn't started with Pokemon, this was a long series that started with Shiren the Wanderer games, or the Nightmare of Druaga for the PS2, you can also pick Etrian Mystery Dungeon that is basically another Mystery Dungeon game, and finally Torneko the Last Hope, I heard of some collaborations between Dragon Quest and the Mystery Dungeon games, so you might check those as well.


Shiren the Wanderer is incredibly difficult, and I've never heard of Nightmare of Druaga. I've heard of Tower of Druaga, but I bet that isn't related. Torneko seems like a cool game, but I wasn't aware it was ever translated. As far as Etrian Mystery Dungeon, I'm kind of on the fence for that because Etrian Odyssey is hard as balls. I still haven't gotten 1/8 of the way through the first game and I've been playing an hour every day for a month.



Jack_Sparrow said:


> Pokemon Conquest will always be my favorite


 I...thought that was an SRPG. Not a mystery dungeon-style roguelike.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 14, 2015)

Etrian Odyssey is one of those games that starts out tough and intimidating, but once you start getting skills (especially Immunize), it becomes much easier. By the time you've taken down Fenrir, you shouldn't be having trouble.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 14, 2015)

Search out for baroque on the wii or ps2, izuna legend of the unemployed ninja and shiren the wanderer.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 14, 2015)

[NDS]
Shin Megami Tensei Strange Journey
Etrian Odyssey III The Drowned City
The Dark Spire
Izuna Legend of the Unemployed Ninja
Izuna 2 The Unemployed Ninja Returns
Dungeon Explorer Warriors of Ancient Art
Master of the Monster Lair
My World, My Way(same type of game as above but with female MC)

Most of these are try at your own risk,the first two games are the best of the bunch posted...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 15, 2015)

InuYasha said:


> [NDS]
> Shin Megami Tensei Strange Journey
> Etrian Odyssey III The Drowned City
> The Dark Spire
> ...


I've played all of them, but none of them are Mystery Dungeon-style games. The closest to Mystery Dungeon that the DS has other than PMD, in my opinion, is Shiren the Wanderer...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 15, 2015)

There you go:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mystery_Dungeon_video_games

I can't really recommend any as I don't like this kind of games and still don't know what's the difference between them and any other turn based dungeon crawler with procedural generation.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2015)

InuYasha already gave you a good list, if those aren't what you are looking for, you might be out of luck. The only other one that I know of that follow the  PMD  style exactly is Chocobo's Dungeon for Wii.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh crumbs.



Sakitoshi said:


> There you go:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mystery_Dungeon_video_games
> 
> I can't really recommend any as I don't like this kind of games and still don't know what's the difference between them and any other turn based dungeon crawler with procedural generation.


Aw man, I've played them all...

All I wanted was something obscure and fun...


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 16, 2015)

Dokapon: Monster Hunter for gba?
It's, like, a mix between a mystery dungeon game and a rock-paper-scissor rpg.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 16, 2015)

So, you seem to want a mystery dungeon form of roguelike, but every one people mention you seem to dislike. What exactly do you _like_ about mystery dungeon games, and what prevents you from liking all the ones mentioned? If you elucidate that, it'll be easier for us to recommend something. And, if you seriously played all the games in that list, then it's time to move onto a new genre... other genres can be obscure and fun, you know.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 19, 2015)

I know it's not a "mystery dungeon" title, persay, but I had a heck of a lot of fun with "_Chocobo Tales_" for the DS. Once you get past the childlike appearance, the game is a big nostalgia call-back, with all sorts of classic themes and such.


----------

